# Many thanks! In Loving Memory of Annabelle (Annabel) May (5/21/00--9/2/10)



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a lovely tribute. I love the picture of the two of you at the beach. A treasure, for sure. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your Annabelle, what a beautiful girl she was. 

I too love the beach picture.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss, I see today is sad 2 years anniversary day. 
Beautiful tribute, you made me teary here, with a few words you said so much. Your sweet girl will stay in your heart forever as she never left. . . Till we meet them again.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

So sorry about your Annebelle
Goldens have a special way to steal your heart. She was a beautiful looking girl.

Mike


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry about Annabelle, she was a very beautiful girl indeed.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh My! Your Annabelle sure was a lovely girl! I know that she is smiling at that beautiful garden of sweet peas!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Annabelle. She looks like a very sweet and loving girl. A very nice tribute to her.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

They never leave our hearts and the memories that we are left with can never be taken. I think we are all a better person having known that special dog, that one that knows are thoughts before we say then and who knows how we feel before we feel it and put their own needs ahead of their own each and everytime.

Annabelle sounds like just that dog and I know how blessed you must feel to have known her.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sorry. It is a very nice tribute to her. I love the pics. Thank you.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank all of you for your heartfelt words. Annabelle was a sweet, loving, beautiful girl with an amazingly gentle, intuitive spirit. I was blessed by every wonderful moment we spent together. 
Sweet Girl and Carolina Mom: thanks for your kind comments about our beach photo...it was taken at Huntington Beach...across the road is one of my favorite places in the world Brookgreen Gardens. In winter while visiting friends and family we often went to Brookgreen and Annabelle would chase the wild turkeys there that were off path.  I would love a tribute to my precious girl there!
Princess Di: the year Annabelle left my side the sweet peas (one of my sweet girl's nicknames) had just started to bloom which was somehow a comfort to me. Last year the sweet peas also bloomed late and were more fragrant than I can remember...they were gorgeous this year too!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Your pics of Annabelle are wonderful - what a beautiful girl. I especially love the one of you two on the beach. 

Hope you're doing well. It's always hard to lose a friend. This is nice way to tribute your memory of her. Big hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annabelle*

I am so very sorry about your Annabelle! BEAUTIFUL PICTURES and I love the frame-that says Good Dog, Best Friend!
Girls are so SPECIAL!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have such wonderful memories of your lives together, and I know that Annabelle will always watch over you

Run free and sleep softly Annabelle


----------

